# Colo-rectal instillation of formalin



## renee868 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am looking for guidance on how to code for the instillation of formalin. 

Two of our doctors perform this procedure mostly for patients with incontinence caused by radiation proctitis. We are using an unlisted code of 45999 with a fee of $600.00. 
Medicare has been denying the procedures stating that the material is not FDA approved. 

is there another way I should be coding for this? This is an acceptable form of treatment that they have been doing for a few years now, however we are recently recieving denials on this. I am unable to locate any information to support that this may be FDA approved to help support an appeal. 

Any guidance or advice is appreciated. 
Thanks!!


----------



## armadia.williams (Oct 7, 2016)

We use 45317.




renee868 said:


> I am looking for guidance on how to code for the instillation of formalin.
> 
> Two of our doctors perform this procedure mostly for patients with incontinence caused by radiation proctitis. We are using an unlisted code of 45999 with a fee of $600.00.
> Medicare has been denying the procedures stating that the material is not FDA approved.
> ...


----------

